# How would you describe your derealization symptoms?



## _Nick_ (Nov 5, 2011)

I would like to see if they match mine.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

_Nick_ said:


> I would like to see if they match mine.


-I feel like I can see stuff, but I can't actually ''see'' it
-Things seem very far away or small (like text on the screen)
-Colors seem dull and faded, almost darker
-It feels like there is a transparent sheet covering my eyes
-When I go outside and am exposed to a lot of lights, it feels like I'm tripping on some hardcore drugs (everything becomes ultra, ultra unreal, dreamy, & distorted)

The biggest part that bugs me is feeling very far away, detached, and removed from my surroundings. Like I don't actually *EXIST.*


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> -I feel like I can see stuff, but I can't actually ''see'' it
> -Things seem very far away or small (like text on the screen)
> -Colors seem dull and faded, almost darker
> -It feels like there is a transparent sheet covering my eyes
> ...


Same as above. It is getting milder after nearly two years but I expact that I am just getting used to the way I see the world and learning to cope better.. especially as everything 'wavers' and 'quivvers'.. early morning light bats at me but now I just walk on through.


----------



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> -I feel like I can see stuff, but I can't actually ''see'' it
> -Things seem very far away or small (like text on the screen)
> -Colors seem dull and faded, almost darker
> -It feels like there is a transparent sheet covering my eyes
> ...


This is how I feel exactly.


----------



## c-jane (Jan 9, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> -I feel like I can see stuff, but I can't actually ''see'' it
> -Things seem very far away or small (like text on the screen)
> -Colors seem dull and faded, almost darker
> -It feels like there is a transparent sheet covering my eyes
> ...


Do you ever feel that "non-existence" feeling getting so bad that you start to actually feel like maybe nothing actually does exist. I can relate to 90% of what people say on this site except for that one factor. People say that that "feel" like things don't exist or are not real but on some level know that they do. I feel like I don't actually know that anymore...


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

- Doubting the existence of anything around me
- Strange visual perceptions, lights in the corner of my eyes, 'black cats' in my peripheral vision (a common symptom of migraine)
- A sense of dread and extreme, unabated loneliness. 
- A blurry memory
- Jamais vu 
- In line with the above, often feeling as though nothing around me is quite what it was, as though some characteristic of my environment has changed even though none have, it is me who has changed my perception of the environment.
- Tinges of depression.
- Odd, vivid dreams
- Anger at my symptoms, which can lead me to be moody but nothing more
- People sound and appear far away, as does my own voice.
- When feeling in a state of extreme anxiety I often find it a tremendous effort just to speak and explain my problem
- Fight or flight symptoms; adrenaline pumping through my system as the DP takes hold, sweating profusely, looking for an exit point, people have told me I become deathly pale when this happens, although the latter symptom sometimes gives way to a ruddy, sweaty, clammy condition as the attack progresses
- A strange high when the worst of it is over, like I've just escaped from some life threatening situation, or stared death in the face and lived (even though I know I haven't)


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

c-jane said:


> Do you ever feel that "non-existence" feeling getting so bad that you start to actually feel like maybe nothing actually does exist. I can relate to 90% of what people say on this site except for that one factor. People say that that "feel" like things don't exist or are not real but on some level know that they do. I feel like I don't actually know that anymore...


Absolutely. When I was at my worst, I remember asking my mum, 'am I here or have I died?' and when she said 'yes, you're here' I believed that that was my 'dead' imagination just telling me she was telling me that, because I truely did not believe that anyof it was real.

However, now, yes I still have pretty much all the symptom,s mentioned here, however I am sure that I exist. That makes it easier.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I know this is a really old thread, but right now I'm experiencing all the symptoms as you guys mentioned up here, especially that feeling of, "i'm getting so deep inside my head that I feel like the world actually doesn't exist." It's been a year now, so how are you currently? 
I just need some hope, and it would be nice to know that you guys got out of this and that you're at least better than this a year later.
I'm 14 BTW.


----------

